# christmas gift to my friend in Spain



## Chun Chun (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to send a christmas gift Ipad to my good friend in Spain, is it necessary to pay custom tax or duty? If yes, how much does it cost?

If it is used one, is it still applicable on any custom tax?

Tks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess if you're sending from hong kong, you need to ask a local (to you) courier service or a post office??

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

A lot of people send them as 'samples ' & mark the value as 40$ or less. You should be ok sending a present but the problem is that so much comes in from Hong Kong & China marked as samples & gifts that they are quite suspicious of everything now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

whatever you do, send by courier, not by post. There should be options to use a cheaper courier service, not so much more expensive than using the postal services. The reason for this is that the Spanish post and also customs tend to either loose, steal or ridiculously delay or return your parcel. In my experience 9 out of 10 deliveries have failed... an Ipad, fuggeaboutit, it will never come through using the post.


----------

